# se faire passer un savon par qqn



## FrStudent10

Bonjour, pourriez-vous m'expliquer la phrase suivante ?
"Cela ne lui éviterait pas de se faire passer un savon par le patron."
Merci.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Qu'est-ce qui te paraît obscur : « Cela ne lui éviterait pas » ou bien « se faire passer un savon par le patron » ?
Quelle est la phrase située avant cet extrait ?


----------



## FrStudent10

"se faire passer un savon par le patron."


----------



## Yendred

"_se faire passer un savon_" est une expression idiomatique qui signifie "_se faire réprimander_ _sévèrement_".

passer un savon - dictionnaire des expressions françaises


----------



## Bezoard

_Se faire passer un savon_ est une formule familière pour _se faire gronder, réprimander, gourmander_ ou, plus vulgairement mais couramment, _se faire engueuler_ !


----------



## OLN

Ce sens de _savon_ et "passer un savon à qn" figurent dans les dictionnaires de français.



> LOCUTION, FAMILIER *Passer un savon à qqn*, le réprimander.
> Synonymes : [familier] réprimande, remontrance, admonestation (littéraire), algarade (littéraire), semonce (littéraire), engueulade (familier), attrapade (familier), lavage de tête (familier, vieux)
> https://dictionnaire.lerobert.com/definition/savon





> _Familier_. Verte réprimande :* Passer un savon*.
> https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/savon/71239





> _Au fig., fam._ Sévère réprimande. Synon._ attrapade_ (fam.), _engueulade_ (pop.) (...)
> − _Loc._ _*Passer*, flanquer_ (fam., pop.), _foutre_ (vulg.) (ou un verbe de même parad.) _*un savon à qqn*_. _Il vient de recevoir un savon de son colonel, ton Van Dyck_ (H. Bataille, _Maman Colibri_, 1904, III, 2, p. 21)._Si jamais un flic te questionne (...) tu ne me connais pas (...) ils te passeront un savon mais ils te laisseront filer_ (Vialar, _Faux fuyants_, 1953, p. 109).
> SAVON : Définition de SAVON



Cela dit, la formule "se faire passer un savon par le patron" est bien compliquée pour dire  "recevoir un savon du patron".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Cela dit, la formule "se faire passer un savon par le patron" est bien compliquée pour dire "recevoir un savon du patron".



Si je ne conteste pas l'expression « recevoir un savon », que j'ai entendue mais très rarement, je pense quand même que l'expression consacrée est « *se faire* passer un savon », tout comme « *se faire* remonter les bretelles ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Il me semble que _recevoir un savon_ n'est pas si rare, mais sans complément d'origine. Autrement dit, autant _recevoir un savon *de qqn*_ me semble en effet plus rare, autant _recevoir un savon_ tout court me semble usuel.


----------



## Yendred

J'avoue que "_recevoir un savon_" me laisse perplexe et me faire plutôt penser à quelqu'un qui reçoit en cadeau un objet d'hygiène...





Je suis d'accord avec Piotr Ivanovitch pour dire que l'expression consacrée est "_se faire passer un savon_".
À la limite, on peut dire comme indiqué par expressio.fr "_prendre un savon_".


----------



## Maître Capello

Exemple cité dans le TLFi s.v. _savon_ :


> _Il vient de recevoir un savon de son colonel, ton Van Dyck_ (H. Bataille, _Maman Colibri_, 1904, III, 2, p. 21).



Ce tour est également mentionné dans le _Dictionnaire classique universel_ (1861) :


> _fig._ réprimande : _il a reçu un savon_ (fam.).


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Exemple cité dans le TLFi s.v. _savon_ :
> 
> Ce tour est également mentionné dans le _Dictionnaire classique universel_ (1861) :


Les deux exemples datent .... .

D'accord avec _Piotr_ et _Yenred_, « recevoir un savon » ne se dit (plus) guère.
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Bezoard

Il se dit moins, mais il n'est quand même pas absent du graphique, disons deux ou trois fois moins fréquent que l'expression concurrente.  Le graphique est d'ailleurs assez curieux avec un décollage en fusée de l'expression "faire passer un savon" à partir de l'année 2000. Le nombre total d'occurrences reste faible et ces graphiques sont donc une indication à interpréter avec précaution ! 

Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Locape

Il faut aussi préciser que la plupart des magazines, par exemple, ont été numérisés à partir des années 2000, et rarement les numéros précédents. Ce qui à mon avis fait grimper en flèche les courbes à partir de ces années.
Je pense que pour _recevoir un savon_, le contexte permet facilement de faire la différence entre les sens littéral et figuré.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Les deux exemples datent .... .


Voici un certain nombre d'exemples récents :

_Ce groupe de 15 à 20 étudiants, qui cherchaient à faire une pause dans leurs examens, a été remis en liberté après avoir *reçu un savon* de la part des policiers, qui ont fustigé leur comportement irresponsable_ (_Les expressions verbales de la francophonie_, 2010).
_Convoqué chez le grand Directeur du Collège Calvin j'ai *reçu un savon* académique_ (Jacques Guyonnet, _Une semaine bien remplie_, 2012).
_Convoqué dans les bureaux du directeur d'agence, Gilbert avait *reçu un savon*, et gardé son emploi de justesse_ (Élise Tielrooy, _La simplicité du coup de massue_, 2015).
_J'ai d'abord *reçu un savon* monumental par le colonel_ (Pascal Hervé, _Les centurions_, 2015).
_Kishan et Ren avaient *reçu un savon* magistral_ (Colleen Houck, _La malédiction du tigre_, 2015)_.
Elle avait *reçu un savon* la veille encore du recruteur_ (Thierry Beinstingel, _Il se pourrait qu'un jour je disparaisse sans trace_, 2019).
_Il était revenu à l'Élysée après avoir *reçu un savon* mémorable de la part de son rédacteur en chef_ (Patrick Cavenair, _Les démons de l'Élysée_, 2019).



JClaudeK said:


> D'accord avec _Piotr_ et _Yenred_, « recevoir un savon » ne se dit (plus) guère.


Peut-être chez vous, mais n'en faites pas non plus une généralité…


----------



## nieblo

OLN said:


> Cela dit, la formule "se faire passer un savon par le patron" est bien compliquée pour dire "recevoir un savon du patron"


La forme passive de la première me semble plus expressive, car _se faire passer_ met davantage en évidence la subordination du "savonné" par rapport à son "savonneur" que _recevoir._


----------



## JClaudeK

Locape said:


> Il faut aussi préciser que la plupart des magazines, par exemple, ont été numérisés à partir des années 2000, et rarement les numéros précédents. Ce qui à mon avis fait grimper en flèche les courbes à partir de ces années.


Oui, justement,  les courbes ne grimpent pas de la même façon.


----------



## Locape

Mais je voulais dire qu'à mon avis l'expression _faire passer un savon_ se rencontrait bien avant les années 2000, et cela n'apparaît pas sur le graphique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme l'a bien relevé Bezoard, le nombre d'occurrences est extrêmement faible. Il faut donc prendre ces résultats avec des pincettes.

Par ailleurs, une recherche pour toutes les formes conjuguées de ces expressions donne des résultats comparables* pour les deux. Autrement dit, on ne peut pas conclure que _se faire passer un savon_ soit devenu plus fréquent que _recevoir un savon_.

* Astuce : faire un clic droit sur un groupe de courbes pour en faire la somme.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

«Se faire passer un savon » apparaît timidement vers 1940 - réalité du langage ou artefact éditorial ? - alors que « recevoir un savon » date manifestement davantage (quoique de manière sporadique).
Il est toutefois évident que, au XXIe siècle, le premier l'emporte nettement sur le second ; les deux graphiques (messages # 11 et 12) sont concordants.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Il est toutefois évident que, au XXIe siècle, le premier l'emporte nettement sur le second ; les deux graphiques (messages # 11 et 12) sont concordants.


Apparence trompeuse ! Si l'on ne compare pas des pommes avec des pommes, on peut obtenir des résultats erronés. En particulier, ce qui vient biaiser le résultat proposé par JCK est que _fait_ peut être tant le participe passé que la troisième personne du présent de l'indicatif tandis que _reçu_ ne peut être que le participe passé.


----------



## JClaudeK

Est-ce qu'on peut se mettre d'accord sur: les différentes variantes coexistent mais "(se faire) passer un savon" est majoritaire.

Cf.:


> savon & passer un savon ; coller un savon ; donner un savon ; flanquer un savon ; recevoir un savon ; se faire passer un savon​Réprimande, sévère réprimande, sanction, engueulade, gronderie, admonestation ; gronder, réprimander, morigéner, engueuler, tancer, se faire gronder, être grondé ; sermonner
> savon (définition)


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> les différentes variantes coexistent






JClaudeK said:


> mais "(se faire) passer savon" est majoritaire.


Peut-être en France ou dans votre région, mais ce n'est pas général et l'analyse Ngram pertinente ne l'indique pas.


----------



## OLN

Je ne vois pas ce qu'apportent le causatif et le passif "se faire passer un savon par qqn" comme on dit "se faire renverser par une voiture". _On m'a passé un savon_ est clair et tellement plus concis que_ Je me suis fait passer un savon. _
En fait, à la mode ou pas, si déjà le sujet est _cela_ (plus élégant que _ça_), c'est toute la phrase "Cela ne lui éviterait pas de se faire passer un savon par le patron" qui est lourde. 
On peut carrément se passer du verbe_ recevoir _ou_ (se) prendre _:_ Cela/Ça ne lui éviterait pas un savon du patron._

*** Dans l'expression _"_se faire remonter les bretelles par qqn", la formulation est habituelle.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Maître Capello said:


> l'analyse Ngram pertinente


Comparer un participe passé - voire un indicatif présent - avec un infinitif, drôle de conception de la pertinence !


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Comparer un participe passé - voire un indicatif présent - avec un infinitif, drôle de conception de la pertinence !



En effet.
Je n'obtiens pas les mêmes résultats:
Google Books Ngram Viewer

La part pour "recevoir un savon" est négligeable ......


----------



## Yendred

OLN said:


> Je ne vois pas ce qu'apportent le causatif et le passif "se faire passer un savon par qqn" comme on dit "se faire renverser par une voiture". _On m'a passé un savon_ est clair et tellement plus concis que_ Je me suis fait passer un savon._


Bah, de la même façon que "_je me suis fait engueuler_" est bien plus naturel que "_on m'a engueulé_".
Ou "_je me suis fait engueuler par mon patron_" que "_mon patron m'a engueulé"._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'apportent le causatif et le passif "se faire passer un savon par qqn".


Pour vrai dire, je ne me pose pas vraiment la question : je constate simplement que l'usage a consacré certaines tournures => « se faire renverser par une voiture, se faire remonter les bretelles, se faire traiter de con, se faire tirer les cartes, se faire passer un savon... ».
Ça ne veut pas dire que d'autres tournures n'existent pas, mais que celles-ci sont plus fréquentes et - pour moi - plus spontanées.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Comparer un participe passé - voire un indicatif présent - avec un infinitif, drôle de conception de la pertinence !


Je crains que vous n'ayez pas du tout compris…  J'ai fait une recherche Ngram pour « recevoir_INF un savon » et « faire_INF passer un savon ». Or les « _INF » dans ma recherche ne veulent pas dire _infinitif_, mais _inflexion_, autrement dit _conjugaison_ pour un verbe !

Ainsi donc, écrire « recevoir_INF » revient à chercher toutes les formes possibles du verbe _recevoir_, donc _recevoir, reçois, reçu, reçoit, recevons, reçoive, reçut_, etc. Idem pour « faire_INF » qui revient à faire une recherche pour _faire, fais, fait_ (part. passé ou 3e pers. présent), _faisons, fasse, fit_, etc.

J'ai ainsi comparé *toutes les formes possibles du verbe recevoir* et *toutes les formes possibles du verbe faire*, sauf que pour _faire_, il n'y a apparemment d'occurrences que pour _fait_, ce qui fait que le résultat n'est affiché que pour cette forme-là.







JClaudeK said:


> Je n'obtiens pas les mêmes résultats:
> Google Books Ngram Viewer


Oui, car vous avez comparé la forme active _*passer* un savon_ au lieu du pronominal de sens passif _[s'est] *fait* passer un savon_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Je crains que vous n'ayez pas du tout compris…  J'ai fait une recherche Ngram pour « recevoir_INF un savon » et « faire_INF passer un savon ». Or les « _INF » dans ma recherche ne veulent pas dire _infinitif_, mais _inflexion_, autrement dit _conjugaison_ pour un verbe !


On avait bien compris, ne t'inquiète pas !

Or, quelque chose n'a pas dû fonctionner correctement pour ta recherche:




 seuls "recevoir/ reçu/ reçoit un savon" et "*fait* passer un savon" ont été pris en compte. 



Dans ma recherche,* toutes* les formes ont été prises en compte:











Maître Capello said:


> vous avez comparé la forme active _*passer* un savon_ au lieu du pronominal de sens passif _[s'est] *fait* passer un savon_.


Dans les résultats "*passer *_un savon" _sont inclus très certainement ceux de_ "*fait passer* un savon". _


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> On avait bien compris, ne t'inquiète pas !


Au vu du message de Piotr, je crains justement que lui n'avait pas compris puisqu'il pensait que je comparais un participe passé ou une forme conjuguée à un infinitif… Donc, si, je m'inquiète ! 



JClaudeK said:


> Dans ma recherche,* toutes* les formes ont été prises en compte:


Oui, *y compris les formes actives* dans le sens _donner/passer un savon_, qui est le contraire de _recevoir/se faire passer un savon_. 



JClaudeK said:


> Dans les résultats "*passer *_un savon" _sont inclus très certainement ceux de_ "*fait passer* un savon"._


Certes. Il n'est donc guère étonnant que ces résultats indiquent une fréquence d'occurrence nettement plus grande puisque l'on compare alors des pommes avec des poires…


----------

